# New to photography, need help!!



## NinjaHood (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok, I've had my Canon rebel t2i for about two months now and I'm still pretty new to this photography thing. About two weeks ago I was messing around and taking some night time pics with different shutter speeds under the TV mode. I went to take some pictures the other night of some cars on the interstate, but I noticed the shutter speed wouldn't go over 1/30. When I got home I tried to adjust the shutter speed in the manual mode, and it worked just fine. Can anyone tell me how I can get the shutter speed to be fully functional again under the TV mode?


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2012)

Not knowing the Canon T2i ... I would guess that in TV (shutter priority) mode your camera will not allow you to select a shutter speed that will under expose the shot ... so the camera automatically set the lens aperture to its widest and 1/30 was the highest shutter speed to obtain it's calculated proper exposure based on the ISO.


----------



## daarksun (Feb 11, 2012)

The Manual should explain how to get it reset. The Tv mode is setting your shutter speed, you have locked the shutter speed.  Increase your ISO and it should change your shutter speed from 1/30 to where you want.  You may want to shoot in Auto mode until your more comfortable with the camera.  It can be tough working between the ISO, the F-speed & shutter speed as well as the AF system. 

You can also purchase a manual for the rebel as I did with my 7D.   Why are you so determined to use the Tv mode? If your doing that you should be able to start shooting in manual mode.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 11, 2012)

You need to read up on exposure and then you will understand why you could not get more than 1/30 second in low light.  There is a very valid reason for it.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 11, 2012)

And if you're going to do night photography, read the thread in my sig...


----------

